
Programming Languages: Application and Interpretation - rspivak
http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/book/
======
Apanatshka
There are also newer editions of this book:
[http://papl.cs.brown.edu/2015/](http://papl.cs.brown.edu/2015/)

------
Scarbutt
How does this book compares to HtDP2E
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/Draft/index.html](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/Draft/index.html)
?

~~~
noelwelsh
In short, HtDP is a book about programming, whereas PLAI is a book about
programming languages. You can think of PLAI as teaching you how to implement
the tools you learn how to use in HtDP.

They both come from members of the PLT research group, so share a basic
philosophy. In fact you use the very same tools (mostly structural recursion)
in implementing languages that you learned in HtDP.

~~~
Scarbutt
When I'm finished with HtDP I think I'll try to code some projects and then
take a look at it, thanks.

------
golergka
A lot of resources about writing programming languages on HN lately. Almost as
much as about new JS frameworks a couple of years ago.

I like this trend, but this change has made me curious. Why?

~~~
abeppu
I also enjoy this "trend", but I think it's worth noticing that a small number
of prolific posters can create a meaningful shift in the content that makes it
to the front page.

E.g. rspivak who posted this submission, has also shared a number of other
very interesting language related submissions over the past couple of weeks,
many of which I remember seeing on the front page [1].

I take this as a reminder both that (a) individuals on HN can shift the
conversation and (b) for that reason, if you think there's something missing
in what's visible here, you can fix that.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=rspivak](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=rspivak)

